

Leaked – Tim Cook’s October 16th monologue notes - zdw
http://robservatory.com/leaked-tim-cooks-october-16th-monologue-notes/

======
wislon
I had a bit of a meltdown about Apple and a lack of proper testing a couple of
weeks ago, during the "will it bend" saga:
[http://blog.wislon.io/posts/2014/09/25/bent-iphones-
broken-h...](http://blog.wislon.io/posts/2014/09/25/bent-iphones-broken-
healthkits-and-eating-your-own-dog-food)

